# Wer will ein Spiderschwein?



## Gamer090 (2. Mai 2017)

Hi zusammen


Homer Simpson hat schon lange ein Spiderschwein, ich will auch eins, dann kann er die Decke mal etwas umgestalten mit seinen Abdrücken.  Wer will ebenfalls ein Spiderschwein oder hat jemand schon eins?  
Er kann sogar Harry Proper sein, ein sehr Wandlungsfähiges Schwein, sieht man nicht überall 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QasKWrpDa7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clange (3. Mai 2017)

Ich habe lange über dein Posting nachgedacht. Ich bin mir immer noch nicht ganz klar, was du mir damit sagen willst.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Mai 2017)

Auch in der Rumpelkammer sollte das Thema halbwegs diskussionsfähig sein. Das hier ist es nicht.

-CLOSED-


----------

